# This just in anthony wiener to run for president in 2012



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2011)

*NEWS FLASH*
Anthony wiener running for president in 2012 his running mate will be eric holder, yes folks we will have a wiener holder ticket .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting, I want Ross P. to run!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL! I get it


----------



## Edna (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me know when those bumper stickers are printed!!


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is my favorite headline in the New York Post.

http://www.breakingcopy.com/obama-beats-weiner-headline


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2011)

That headline had to be on purpose, any halfway intelligent editor would have caught that.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 16, 2011)

Very funny "wiener holder ticket"


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys stop that before you go blind!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

or as my mom used to stay "Mijo, you'll get a stye in your eye if you keep looking at that!"


----------

